# New Issue With The Same Old Jinma



## runningcrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a Jinma 284LE and for whatever reason it keeps arcing and melting the 30 amp fuse body, I'll take a pic of it here in a bit to show it's doing. Does anyone have any ideas on what the issue could be? I read somewhere that the ignition switches on those things malfunction and could cause it to blow. 

Thanks for the help:usa:


----------



## runningcrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Here is a pic of the fuses, they came out of the same top slot, just replaced at different intervals. :usa:


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

It looks like those fuses have been very hot! In the one it appears that the link is not blown, can you check the fit of the fuses?? If they aren't tight in the holder there can be an arc. You might need a new fuse block.


----------



## runningcrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

2jdeeres said:


> It looks like those fuses have been very hot! In the one it appears that the link is not blown, can you check the fit of the fuses?? If they aren't tight in the holder there can be an arc. You might need a new fuse block.


I'm thinking that I will need to replace the fuse block, found one at affordable tractor for $62 and it's a complete block with the voltage regulator.


----------



## CanuckShooter (Dec 31, 2012)

runningcrazy said:


> I'm thinking that I will need to replace the fuse block, found one at affordable tractor for $62 and it's a complete block with the voltage regulator.


Mine just starting blowing the 30A fuse...I'm thinking it's the ignition switch because it doesn't blow a 20A after the tractor is running.


----------

